

Idea: Online book discussions - adam419

Often times I read a book and really want a friend to read it so we can talk about it. But I realized this is the point of a book club.<p>I looked around online for book discussion but I mostly just found a bunch of garbage.<p>Do you ever find yourself wanting to discuss a book after reading it? Would an online dialogue with strangers be just as appealing?<p>Curious to hear what people think!
======
eglover
I think discussions online period are a bunch of garbage.

Still, have you considered Goodreads?

EDIT: This isn't Show HN, people really look for that tag. Edit your title and
delete it.

------
JSeymourATL
I'm afraid discussions are perishable things.

For instance, perhaps you read a book several years ago, that I only recently
picked up. Catching people in the moment, just when they're interested in that
very topic has a limited time-window. Not unlike HN threads.

------
poseid
you could also start writing a blog. oreilly for example support bloggers with
a book review program, and usually you can find blogging peers giving you
feedback. in any case, feedback would be helpful for authors too, and for my
book, i thought gathering discussions on books with similar subjects on a
site: [http://backbonebooks.info](http://backbonebooks.info)

